

Startup Events - brettcvz
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/35640812478/startup-events

======
brackin
There is little value in attending events with $3000 price tags. You get to
hear Sean Parker speak, which is also posted online and they usually sneak
speakers out of the back to a car or to the speakers lounge so that they don’t
have to interact with attendees. There's nothing wrong with this, just that
conferences can oversell the value.

I've spoken at a few startup conferences, mostly because it's a great way to
meet investors, other founders and useful contacts. The ones I found most
valuable as a speaker and attendee were the events that were less well known.
My favourite for meeting great people was in Luxembourg and ran at the same
time as LeWeb London, where most of the tech elite were.
<http://www.ictspring.com>

I got to speak to Randi Zuckerberg, Hiroshi Mikitani from Rakuten but far more
importantly a lot of great investors and founders from Silicon Valley that
were actually creating value. The people that speak at the top conferences
aren't necessarily the people building the best companies

Startup school is a great balance between both, you hear from some of the best
thought leaders in tech that don't speak very often and get the opportunity to
meet lots of people in a similar position to you.

~~~
fitandfunction
Startup School was the best I've been to by far: a) free b) great speakers who
were surprisingly candid c) high quality attendees including yc alums

------
apollo5
unfortunately, this is true as a vast majority of events offer no REAL value.
It's simply a forum for folks to tell their story..not offer actionable
advice.

I intent to host a different type of event - <http://www.meetup.com/silicon>,
whereby attendees will learn real tactics on how to grow their business from
folks that have done it.

------
volaski
why the hell is this on the front page?

